# DT Swiss Laufradsatz 240s/340 20mm EX 5.1d



## airtime17 (1. Juli 2009)

Ebay:  http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=260438386667

Spitzen-Laufradsatz vom DT Swiss - hochprofessionell vom Laufradprofi DT eingespeicht, mehrfach abgedrückt und dadurch dauerhaft haltbar und stabil! Das Optimum aus Stabilität und Gewicht!

Der Radsatz wurde aus einem 3500 Euro Ausstellung-Bike ausgebaut, er hat genau einen halben Fahrtag mitgemacht. Keine Beulen, Keine Risse, kein Seiten- oder Höhenschlag. Neuwertig! Minimale Kratzspuren (Aufklebr) vorhanden (siehe ein Bild). 


Folgende Komponenten sind verbaut:

Felge:

DT Swiss EX 5.1d schwarz

Die EX5.1d Felde schliesst 
die Lücke zwischen der Cross-Country
orientierten XR4.1d und der Freeride Felge FR6.1d.
Der Markt verlangt nach Felgen, 
die bei relativ grosser Breite trotzdem leicht sind. 
Bei einem Gewicht von 500 g und einer Breite 
von 28 mm ist höchste Stabilität gewährleistet.

Variante EX5.1d
Lochzahl: 32
Gewicht: 500 Gramm
Anwendungsbereich Enduro
Wertigkeit top end
ERD 539 mm
ETRTO 559 x 21
Material Aluminium
Besonderes 
DT Swiss SBWT, DT Swiss wear control, torsionssteif 
durch detailoptimiertes Profil, leicht, perfekt eingepresste Ösen 
aus rostfreiem Stahl, spezielle Oberflächenbehandlung.
einfach geöst

Vorderradnabe:

DT 340 disc VR 6Loch schwarz

Eine Disc-Nabe für Perfektionisten. 
Die 340 disc ist die richtige Wahl für alle Leichtbau-Freaks, 
die es extrem leicht und edel mögen. 
Eine clevere Konstruktion und superleichte, hochwertige Komponenten 
machen aus ihr eine äusserst stabile Scheibenbremsnabe.

Variante 340 disc Vorderrad 100 mm
Lochzahl 32
Gewicht ca. 196 Gramm
Anwendungsbereich mountain
Wertigkeit top end
Einbaubreite 100 mm
Besonderes 
Zahnscheiben-Freilauf, Labyrinth-Dichtungssystem, 
4fach-Lagerung, servicefreundlich

 Hinterradnabe:

DT 240s disc HR 6Loch schwarz

Eine Disc-Nabe für Perfektionisten. 
Die 240s disc brake ist die richtige Wahl für alle Leichtbau-Freaks, 
die es extrem leicht und edel mögen. 
Eine clevere Konstruktion und superleichte, hochwertige Komponenten 
machen aus ihr eine äusserst stabile Scheibenbremsnabe. 

Variante: 240s disc Hinterrad
Lochzahl: 32
Gewicht: ca. 273 Gramm 
Anwendungsbereich: mountain
Wertigkeit: top end
Einbaubreite: 135 mm
Besonderes: 
Zahnscheiben-Freilauf, Labyrinth-Dichtungssystem, 
2fach rostfreie Lagerung, servicefreundlich

Speichen:

DT schwarz

Nippel:

DT Messing


----------

